# Window scratches



## GARY ENGLISH (Mar 14, 2007)

Has any one used the polishes for removing scratches from windows, if so are they any good.Been down a few tight spots.


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 14, 2007)

*Scratched Windows*

I have the same problem as Gary regards windows. Mine are smoked plastic windows. I managed to remove the scratches, but the plastic has gone a dull colour. Same Question, Any idea how to bring up the the shine again??
Samm, *****, Hilly, Virgil, and a cople of others, thanks for your daily entertainment with all your wisecracks. I spend most evenings (1/2 hour)having a good chuckle with you nut cases. Most enjoyable. Keep 'em rolling!!!
I must admit the folks down North have a better sense of humour than the South (includes Scotland..........playing it safe)


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Mar 14, 2007)

*Scratched windows*

David and ann has your windows gone dull,  since removing some off the scratches ,or do you think it is age.


----------



## virgil (Mar 14, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> Samm, *****, Hilly, Virgil, and a cople of others, thanks for your daily entertainment with all your wisecracks. I spend most evenings (1/2 hour)having a good chuckle with you nut cases. Most enjoyable. Keep 'em rolling!



Cheers! I am glad there are some that enjoy our puerile exchanges! I had toned mine down a shade the last few days for fear of upsetting members!


----------



## guest (Mar 14, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> Cheers! I am glad there are some that enjoy our puerile exchanges! I had toned mine down a shade the last few days for fear of upsetting members!


we are ok in the pub though,do you think virgil?


----------



## virgil (Mar 14, 2007)

sammclouis said:
			
		

> we are ok in the pub though,do you think virgil?



I can see bar staff refusing to serve you, throwing you out and then banning you, you trouble maker!


----------



## guest (Mar 14, 2007)

virgil said:
			
		

> I can see bar staff refusing to serve you, throwing you out and then banning you, you trouble maker!


thats it now ..........get in the pub he he he


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 14, 2007)

*Windows*

They are pretty new windows Gary. Had them replaced in 2005 after having cracked one of them. Last year July, I tried squeezing the MH between a couple of small trees and lightly scratched it. Someone, somewhere, told me I could get a solution for bringing up the shine, hence my asking if someone could help with a name or whatever.


----------



## billy1000 (Mar 14, 2007)

Once scratched I don't think you can undo it as the smoked look is done at the factory and meant to be permanent.


----------



## virgil (Mar 14, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> They are pretty new windows Gary. Had them replaced in 2005 after having cracked one of them. Last year July, I tried squeezing the MH between a couple of small trees and lightly scratched it. Someone, somewhere, told me I could get a solution for bringing up the shine, hence my asking if someone could help with a name or whatever.




Have you tried a light solution of lemon juice or vinegar?


----------



## cipro (Mar 14, 2007)

*windows*



			
				GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Has any one used the polishes for removing scratches from windows, if so are they any good.Been down a few tight spots.



I have been told that silver polish is good for scatches not that I have tried 
it ( no silver in our house ).

I have used MER car polish, put on with a slight damp cloth let polish dry a little then polish away, but please try a test area first  worked a treat
on my polyplastic windows.


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 14, 2007)

try t- cut


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 14, 2007)

*Windows*

I'll give it a go with the vinegar, If it don't work, I'll cut a round hole in it and put in a ventilator van


----------



## virgil (Mar 14, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> I'll cut a round hole in it and put in a ventilator van


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 14, 2007)

*Silver polish & T-Cut*

Hey Folks, my MH has an aliminium body, I ain't that rich to have one in silver. Hilly!! how much have you had to drink this evening? You ain't cut, are you?


----------



## virgil (Mar 14, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> Hey Folks, my MH has an aliminium body, I ain't that rich to have one in silver. Hilly!! how much have you had to drink this evening? You ain't cut, are you?




He's probably ½ cut


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 14, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> Hey Folks, my MH has an aliminium body, I ain't that rich to have one in silver. Hilly!! how much have you had to drink this evening? You ain't cut, are you?


as long as u put it on , and take it of when iit's wet u'll be ok ..


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 14, 2007)

hillwalker said:
			
		

> as long as u put it on , and take it of when iit's wet u'll be ok ..


   u can buy SILVER t- cut


----------



## David & Ann (Mar 14, 2007)

*T-Cut*

I ain't drinking that stuff Hilly. I've just started to collet my pension. It's pay back time for the Govt:


----------



## hillwalker (Mar 14, 2007)

David & Ann said:
			
		

> I ain't drinking that stuff Hilly. I've just started to collet my pension. It's pay back time for the Govt:


  a  bit of sawdust,just the trick.


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Mar 15, 2007)

Think i will leave mine for now,most probaly get a few more.


----------



## rannndy (Mar 15, 2007)

*scratches*

try brasso did a good job on my windows
  john


----------



## autosleeper (Apr 28, 2007)

GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Has any one used the polishes for removing scratches from windows, if so are they any good.Been down a few tight spots.




Hi Garry,   We use "brasso" & planty of elbow grease,  then finish off with a wax polish.  makes a lovely job.


----------



## monkeynut (Apr 28, 2007)

Ive  used  some window  scratch stuff  from  Hallfords  a while  back  on  my  Rascal   its was a very fine abrasive,  it worked well


----------



## Biker Jeff (May 10, 2007)

I had some surface scratches on the plastic windows on my last van. I used T Cut first then an ordinary car wax polish.
They were totally nonexistant after.


----------



## Griffly16 (May 10, 2007)

This has been mentioned on another forum, but haven't tried it myself...

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PLASTIC-POLIS...ryZ15271QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Nosha (Jun 10, 2007)

*Window Polish*

There used to be a product called Perspex Polish, however I tried it on an old motorcycle visor and ended up 'frosting' it! I guess the visor was too soft.

I'm surprised 'members' have found success with TeeCut as I have found it to be a bit too coarse... perhaps m/h windows are now harder than they used to be?


----------



## paulhhh123 (Jul 30, 2007)

*Scratch remover*

I have used this
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?ModuleNo=45714&criteria=scratch&doy=30m7
from Maplins and have found it to be very effective.


----------



## aspinall_al (Jul 31, 2007)

I have read that products containing petrolium should'nt be used on perspex windows. Mc Guires make a product specificly for the job called plastix it does a good job though an awful lot of rubbing is needed ( it's like a slightly rougher windowlene} Fenwicks make a special product also which is possibly the best. from caravan shops supplied in a toothpaste sized tube , Mc Guires from Halfords in an area of shelving dedicated to that manufacturer (rather than with glass cleaners) £7 and £5 Cheers Al.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Aug 1, 2007)

*window scratces*

hi just got 90% of scratches of my vans plastic windows with t cut abit of a chore but has removed all but the deepest marks then cleaned the residue off with mr muscle window cleaner just try a small area first


----------



## t&s (Sep 4, 2007)

*scraches*



			
				GARY ENGLISH said:
			
		

> Has any one used the polishes for removing scratches from windows, if so are they any good.Been down a few tight spots.


i have used good old fashond brasso not the gause stuff for many years with no problems it akso works on dull wood grain efect interiors of older vans/caravans


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 5, 2007)

yea brasso and t cut are both great for fine scrathes on most surfaces but did not know about the wood grain may try a small patch cheers


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Sep 5, 2007)

*******

Glad your got your scratches out, hard work.


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 5, 2007)

***** said:
			
		

> Did it leave a smear or is it completley clear now???


no smears as you could see but after i had used the t cut i cleaned of any residue with mr muscle glass and plastic cleaner a realy cheap cure it has got 99%of the scratces out only deeper marks were left in fact the rear window t i can now see perfectly through even with the sunat the rear


----------



## moggy (Oct 1, 2007)

*scratched windows*

It depends on the depth of the scratch. If it's only shallow you can try T-Cut but rub very gently or also Duroglit, and, again very gently otherwise it will make the window worse. If the the scratches are quite deep, I'm afraid you've had it. Forget all these miracle scratch removers they're crap!. Or, failing this, drink heavily and you won't notice em!! After all this it worked for us. xx.


----------



## highwaylady (Oct 6, 2007)

*Restoring Acrylic Windows*

Hi There
One manual I have read says you can use Brasso to remove scratches. Have not tried it yet as my windows are not to bad at the moment


----------



## GARY ENGLISH (Oct 9, 2007)

*window scratches*

G etting back to the windows,to prevent from happening to new windows,what cleaners and clothes do you use to clean them.My old van had some very fine scratches in circle pattern from cleaning, only used window clean spray and soft cloth.


----------



## ianmorgan (Jan 22, 2009)

*windows*

*hi gary

i have been told that washing plastic windows with the telescopic brushes puts light scratches on windows
*


----------



## Tony Lee (Jan 24, 2009)

Brasso
Also works well on  scuffed sunglasses and  scratched (plastic) watch-glasses


----------



## italiano (Feb 7, 2009)

Try Riversway Leisure Centre, i'm sure i have seen some stuff there specific to your query.


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 8, 2009)

For plastic window minor scratches, try Auto Glym car polish, leaves the windows nice and shiny, and the rain just runs off after application.

Happy Camping


----------

